# SWF Bobbin Winder



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

I have a bobbin winder that came with my SWFT1501 and I have no use for it.. is this something I can sell ??


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Only if you can find someone who wants to buy it 

Mine has never been out of the box, it's sitting on a shelf going nowhere.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Yeah, mine too..


----------



## lizd (Jun 20, 2009)

Is it a stand-alone unit or only works in conjunction with your machine?


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

I have no idea.. Ted- do you have a SWF 1501 too??

would you know??


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

I have an SWF/E-1501T.... SWF East | SWF/E-1501T Standard Single-head Embroidery Machine Mine is a little different than most others because we special ordered it with the Sequin Device on needle 15.

I believe the bobbin winder is a standalone unit that just plugs into an electrical outlet, nothing else needed to use it that I am aware of. I think it's mainly useful if you need colored bobbins, otherwise it's a paperweight. We pretty much use only white pre-wound bobbins.


----------



## designsofthetime (Mar 15, 2010)

i would be interested. PM me


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Yeah, we have the same machine but w/o the sequin attachment..


----------



## lizd (Jun 20, 2009)

I'd be interested if it's a stand-alone and if it's not too costly  

--Liz


----------



## bungy (Aug 24, 2006)

I wind all my own bobbins. Works out cheaper for me.
I would hang on to it in case you sell your embroidery machine down the track. That way you have it for the next owner.

Steve


----------

